
New Wearable Sensor Detects Stress Hormone in Sweat - 0xbxd
https://spectrum.ieee.org/view-from-the-valley/biomedical/diagnostics/new-wearable-sensor-detects-stress-hormone-in-sweat
======
modells
Phreakn cool. By coincidence, I could really use this due to an unknown and
variable sympathetic NS dysfunction that creates unfathomable general anxiety,
essential tremor, vestibular dysfunction. So much so, I cannot, in any way,
sleep without a sedative (mirtazapine, and melatonin).

Suspected cause is withdrawl (dyscalibration), neuropathy and/or neuritis of
adrenergic or sympathetic systems due to previous serotonin modulator scrip,
vortioxetine. Because the anxiety and fight-or-flight response is so
hyperactive, I’m on the typical anxiolytics except benzos and buspar.
Mirtazapine and propranolol have it almost under control; baclofen and/or
hydroxyzine when I’m too stressed, unable to focus or not present... however
these worsen tremors. Going to have to up propranolol if tremors get worse,
hopefully won’t need as much baclofen or hydroxyzine. Vigorous exercise can
only handle the equivalent stress as hydroxyzine does on it’s own.

~~~
dfh
Sounds awful. I have similar problems myself. I would suggest reading
"Nutrient Power" by William J. Walsh.

------
medhir
Interesting study. Using cortisol to make a functional template seems like a
more promising approach than functionalizing the sensor with an antibody (as
in other cortisol sensing literature), especially since they are using an
elastometic substrate.

As with most electrochemical sensing studies, this is much closer to proof of
concept than manufacturable product. Measuring things on skin in sweat is hard
work.

That being said, I’d love a patch to measure my stress levels and hope some
day the tech exists to do so.

------
blhack
I wonder how long until we can get a sample of this? It says they're trying to
miniaturize it and get rid of the battery.

Forget that! Give it to me now! I don't care if it's massive, heavy, and
requires constant charging and a belt back battery. I would love this device!

------
Nasrudith
I am both optimistic about its application to other hormones and pessimistic
given the failure of glucose reading and the discoveries that not even all
blood sources are equal apparently. Heck not even all cholesterol is equal and
it took time for science to figure that out.

The easy quantification could have interesting implications if it is
sufficiently spot-on however.

------
et2o
Anyone have an article link? Annoying when the link directly to the journal. I
browsed recently published but didn't see it.

~~~
notafraudster
Should be:
[http://advances.sciencemag.org/content/4/7/eaar2904](http://advances.sciencemag.org/content/4/7/eaar2904)

~~~
et2o
Cheers

